# Underground HV service



## jett95 (Sep 18, 2012)

Oh no hes a engineer, get an electrician


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Check with the utility, usually no splices on their side. They also have special cable with a concentric ground within the cable its not usually just plain old 1/0 alu cable.


----------



## RDONLIN (Dec 12, 2012)

*underground HV*

Yes: 
We are planning #2 alumunum 15kv cable and have the specifications from the utility on the cable. We are planning a 4" PVC conduit. We asked the utility for some suggestions on where to place the splice boxes and they couldn't give us any, telling us it's a private line.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

How long are your conductors? Put the splice boxes 5' shorter than that.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

At 900 feet I wouldn't even put any pull/splice boxes in so long as it is a pretty straight run. #2 HV cable should pull in pretty easy in a 4 inch.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

If you got the reel truck u can get 900' spun on same reel... Should be no problem if you got if you got a striaght run......I don't have the equipment so I would split the pull in the middle, and pull from 3 separate 500' reels. Like bubdhaki said #2 xlpe pulls pretty easy in 4 ".


----------

